# Bone stock KA Motor 404 RWHP 409 TQ



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

1991 240SX KA24DE-T

404 RWHP @ 5500 and 409 TQ @ 4100 16 psi boost

Power band is HUGE with 300+ TQ from 3200 rpms to redline!!

I cant believe how much power this motor is making in stock form. Something has to give... right?? The car makes clean pulls without any hint of ignition issues or missing a beat. Not a peep out of the knock sensor (I hope its still working).

Just so everybody understands, this KA has a STOCK intake manifold, TB, Cams, Valves, Valve springs, pistons, rods, crank, block, head gasket, head bolts, coil, etc, etc, etc.... All I did was put a turbo on a STOCK car, an intercooler, fuel system, and engine management. Nothing more.... OK.... It has an Apexi exhaust too... Sorry... No lightweight flywheel, underdrive pullies, lightweight wheels, etc... Just a bone stock KA with a turbo on it..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no pics = lies.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> Power band is HUGE



Is it a green power band or a red one? Cause I hear the Orange one is better?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Follow the links in his user info.....neat dyno chart......

I kow a lot of SR lovers are goping to knock him oh well.......  Get over your bendy warpy motors...../me shakes fist at warped Sr20 blocks....


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Is it a green power band or a red one? Cause I hear the Orange one is better?



*HUGE* 
PRONUNCIATION: AUDIO: hyj KEY 
ADJECTIVE: Inflected forms: hug·er, hug·est
1. Of exceedingly great size, extent, or quantity. See synonyms at enormous. 
2. Of exceedingly great scope or nature: the huge influence of the Hellenic world. 
ETYMOLOGY: Middle English, from Old French ahuge. 
OTHER FORMS: hugely —ADVERB
hugeness —NOUN

*HUE* 
PRONUNCIATION: AUDIO: hy KEY 
NOUN: 1. The property of colors by which they can be perceived as ranging from red through yellow, green, and blue, as determined by the dominant wavelength of the light. See table at color. 
2. A particular gradation of color; a shade or tint. 
3. Color: all the hues of the rainbow.
4. Appearance; aspect: a man of somber hue. 
ETYMOLOGY: Middle English, color, form, from Old English hw, ho. 

OK, I am done with the spelling lesson and I am going back to making HP.

Thanx for your input.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> *HUGE*
> PRONUNCIATION: AUDIO: hyj KEY
> ADJECTIVE: Inflected forms: hug·er, hug·est
> 1. Of exceedingly great size, extent, or quantity. See synonyms at enormous.
> ...


forget all that. how many miles was on the car when you first put a turbo on it?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah and what turbo was it


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

The turbo setup hasnt been on the car for that long. Its just in the beginning stages of life. There are about 30 runs on the dyno from our first pulls a few weeks ago at 297 HP @ 10 psi on up to yesterdays 404 HP @ 16 psi. Its also had quite a few test drives at the 320 HP to the 400 HP. I am amazed that the motor is still together, but carefull tuning has eliminated knock. I want to raise the boost more but at some point, something has to let go. I know my customer wants to enjoy his car for a bit before we see how much the motor will actually take.

Its running a kit that I built and currently sports a GT32 turbo with some tweaks that allow it to build boost quicker but takes away some top end. It previously had an SC50 on it which put down 377 HP at 14 psi.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> The turbo setup hasnt been on the car for that long. Its just in the beginning stages of life. There are about 30 runs on the dyno from our first pulls a few weeks ago at 297 HP @ 10 psi on up to yesterdays 404 HP @ 16 psi. Its also had quite a few test drives at the 320 HP to the 400 HP. I am amazed that the motor is still together, but carefull tuning has eliminated knock. I want to raise the boost more but at some point, something has to let go. I know my customer wants to enjoy his car for a bit before we see how much the motor will actually take.
> 
> Its running a kit that I built and currently sports a GT32 turbo with some tweaks that allow it to build boost quicker but takes away some top end. It previously had an SC50 on it which put down 377 HP at 14 psi.



we'd still like a scanned dyno chart


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> The turbo setup hasnt been on the car for that long. Its just in the beginning stages of life. There are about 30 runs on the dyno from our first pulls a few weeks ago at 297 HP @ 10 psi on up to yesterdays 404 HP @ 16 psi. Its also had quite a few test drives at the 320 HP to the 400 HP. I am amazed that the motor is still together, but carefull tuning has eliminated knock. I want to raise the boost more but at some point, something has to let go. I know my customer wants to enjoy his car for a bit before we see how much the motor will actually take.
> 
> Its running a kit that I built and currently sports a GT32 turbo with some tweaks that allow it to build boost quicker but takes away some top end. It previously had an SC50 on it which put down 377 HP at 14 psi.


nice nice, but what i really mean by miles is that before you stuck a turbo application on it, how many miles was on the car as an n/a? i most likely gonna get me another s13. one for rb25, a rustang and slowmaro eater, and a daily turbo'd driver using the ka. and so far you are bringin hope. i look forward for more info you have. but for now, i would like to know how many miles...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i know of a ka putting down 330 at the wheels at 13lbs... he thinks hes pushing it as it is. what are you running for engine management?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i would much reather see a video of the run, dyno sheets dont mean to much for me, i ca go get one for my friends 78 camaro that puts around 400 down amd use some photochoping to make my 240 look turbod.

video, please. but you do have my attention, but a list of everyhting done would be greatfuly aprreaciated.


::btw i like how the dyno sheet says simulation, make me think you have desktop dyno 2k2. hmmmmm


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm not believing it at all. not so much that the KA can take that abuse stock, but the fact that he did it. it's not believable to me. and i dont know if you guys remember, but the guys at South Florida Performance i think it was have a turbo KA with complete stock internals pushing 479whp.


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

03SentraXE said:


> we'd still like a scanned dyno chart


Actually that IS a scanned dyno chart. I cropped it to make the file size smaller. If your bored, you can get a lot more info on where the kit came from and how long this has been in the works on freshalloy and NICO forums. I have been posting there for some time.

I can scan the full image again with edges and all if you like. Or just take a digital picture of the dyno charts.


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> nice nice, but what i really mean by miles is that before you stuck a turbo application on it, how many miles was on the car as an n/a? i most likely gonna get me another s13. one for rb25, a rustang and slowmaro eater, and a daily turbo'd driver using the ka. and so far you are bringin hope. i look forward for more info you have. but for now, i would like to know how many miles...


This car had 113,720 miles on it. I had done a bit of work on this car ie. suspension, header, exhaust, intake, clutch, etc for this customer in the past. He came to me this winter wanting to put an SR in it. I told him that I could build a turbo kit for the KA and would give him a good deal if he let me do it on his car. I was really not happy with what was availble for the KA. I had finished up a couple KA kits for a couple other customers and thought I could do better. I didnt want to cut any corners, so I ended up building everything myself.


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> i know of a ka putting down 330 at the wheels at 13lbs... he thinks hes pushing it as it is. what are you running for engine management?


A buddy of mine (Norbert) has one of the first KA turbos in the country. He has used JWT stuff from the beginning and is still unsatisfied. I did a KA-T with Emanage and hated it. After having much luck with the AEM EMS on the Supra, I decided to use that instead. The EMS is not released yet for any Nissan so I ended up using a Honda 1010 box and modifying it to work with the 240. AEM EMS rocks... The fifth run on the dyno (our first full pull) netted us 297 RWHP. Not a single glitch has come up. Its working flawlessly.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> This car had 113,720 miles on it. I had done a bit of work on this car ie. suspension, header, exhaust, intake, clutch, etc for this customer in the past. He came to me this winter wanting to put an SR in it. I told him that I could build a turbo kit for the KA and would give him a good deal if he let me do it on his car. I was really not happy with what was availble for the KA. I had finished up a couple KA kits for a couple other customers and thought I could do better. I didnt want to cut any corners, so I ended up building everything myself.


wow, so stock internals with 113,720 miles on the car, and then you added a turbo kit? impressive.


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> i would much reather see a video of the run, dyno sheets dont mean to much for me, i ca go get one for my friends 78 camaro that puts around 400 down amd use some photochoping to make my 240 look turbod.
> 
> video, please. but you do have my attention, but a list of everyhting done would be greatfuly aprreaciated.
> 
> ...


www.phatka-t.com/404rwhp.MOV

please check out www.phatka-t.com for info on the kit. The web page is a work in progress. Lots more detail on freshalloy if you search for posts under my name. I am using the same name here, at FA, and on NICO.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> www.phatka-t.com/404rwhp.MOV
> 
> please check out www.phatka-t.com for info on the kit. The web page is a work in progress. Lots more detail on freshalloy if you search for posts under my name. I am using the same name here, at FA, and on NICO.


i smell a nice sleeper plan for me. ill most definitely keep an eye out on you and will be goin in freshalloy, gotta get anew account, dissed sean morris(tyndafag) and got banned, haha. and nico, i forgot my sign in name.


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i'm not believing it at all. not so much that the KA can take that abuse stock, but the fact that he did it. it's not believable to me. and i dont know if you guys remember, but the guys at South Florida Performance i think it was have a turbo KA with complete stock internals pushing 479whp.


I built a bottom mount turbo manifold. 1/2" flange, 1 3/4" primarys, T3 flange. I went bottom mount for the best placement. Down pipe has less bends to it and clears the master cylinder better. 2 3/4" into 3" down pipe. Test pipe replaced the cat. No MAF so just an intake tube with 3" filter. First turbo was SC50 which worked great but I wanted the best. The new GT32 with tweaks spools quicker and moves more air so that is what is on it now. Manifold uses Tial 38mm WG which vents to atmosphere.

Intecooler is rated to 400 HP and has cast end tanks. cold side pipe is 2.5" and the hot side pipe is now 2.25" (was 2.5 but after NISMO mounts, I needed to rebuild the hot side so I went 2.25" for a bit more clearance.

Fuel system consists of custom fuel rail, -6 lines and fittings, Aeromotive AFPR, top feed 50# injectors, Walboro 255L HP pump.

Engine management is AEM EMS (Honda 1010 box modified for Nissan use) using factory: cam and crank position sensors, ECT, KS, TPS. Added to those sensors are GM 3bar MAP and GM IAT to convert to speed density. AEM EMS controlls factory distributer / coil and top feed injectors.

I am sorry about how quickly I jumped in here announcing my accomplishments. I didnt even know this forum existed untill somone posted a link to the thread here about the 479whp KA on FreshAlloy. I read the whole thread and believe that the FL boys are blowing smoke up peoples a55es. I also noticed that there were a lot of KA haters here. I think a little differently about the KA. I wanted to set the record straight about KA performance.

I know I am a newbie here so your welcome to doubt these accomplishments. But feel free to check me out. I manage Sound Performance in Bloomingdale IL. We have been in business for over 15 years. We are well known and respected in the Supra comunity (see our forum on www.supraforums.com) I have two web sites, a shop, phone numbers to be contacted at, etc. Unlike others, I have no reason to lie about things which can only hurt the business.

Again, feel free to doubt... You will just be way behind the times.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

the price looks to be around 3k dollars right, since i dotn see a price for the moded AEM EMS or the Intercooler. nice dyno run, sound good too, is that Apexi Dual N1 exhasust? 


the hummer is actually one that might be fun to drive! lol

HummeR!


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> I built a bottom mount turbo manifold. 1/2" flange, 1 3/4" primarys, T3 flange. I went bottom mount for the best placement. Down pipe has less bends to it and clears the master cylinder better. 2 3/4" into 3" down pipe. Test pipe replaced the cat. No MAF so just an intake tube with 3" filter. First turbo was SC50 which worked great but I wanted the best. The new GT32 with tweaks spools quicker and moves more air so that is what is on it now. Manifold uses Tial 38mm WG which vents to atmosphere.
> 
> Intecooler is rated to 400 HP and has cast end tanks. cold side pipe is 2.5" and the hot side pipe is now 2.25" (was 2.5 but after NISMO mounts, I needed to rebuild the hot side so I went 2.25" for a bit more clearance.
> 
> ...


is there somethign else you can use besides some honda 1010 whatever, i know it's modified for nissan use, but i have a phobia for having honda parts in my 240. hondaphobic??? there's no scientific name for honda, so oh well. anyways, with what you are doin, i was gonna use a gtr fuel pump and a gtr factory intercooler. that shouldnt be a problem. i got all these ideas in myhead now, either go rb25 and if something breaks go thru my friends in oki for the parts, which will take weeks to ship and fly over, or i can just get the parts instantly due to the fact that ka is everywhere here. :thumbup:


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> the price looks to be around 3k dollars right, since i dotn see a price for the moded AEM EMS or the Intercooler. nice dyno run, sound good too, is that Apexi Dual N1 exhasust?
> 
> 
> the hummer is actually one that might be fun to drive! lol
> ...



Intercooler will be about 750. AEM EMS when released will be about 2g with UEGO, 3bar, and IAT. It adds up quick, but it seems to be worth it. No upgrading anything at that point. Just turn the boost up and make more HP. Build the motor and see how much you can make.

We have two 240s going together some time this year with forged internals, major porting, big valves, huge cams, large plenum intakes, T4 turbos, etc. One will be a 5 speed street sleeper and the other will attempt to be the quickest 240 in the world.

Yes, Apex Dual N1. Sounds nice. Not sure how restrictive it is.


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> is there somethign else you can use besides some honda 1010 whatever, i know it's modified for nissan use, but i have a phobia for having honda parts in my 240. hondaphobic??? there's no scientific name for honda, so oh well. anyways, with what you are doin, i was gonna use a gtr fuel pump and a gtr factory intercooler. that shouldnt be a problem. i got all these ideas in myhead now, either go rb25 and if something breaks go thru my friends in oki for the parts, which will take weeks to ship and fly over, or i can just get the parts instantly due to the fact that ka is everywhere here. :thumbup:


If you wait a bit, AEM EMS will be availble for the 240 as a plug and play version. See my posts at aempower.com forum. We have been working with AEM since they released the EMS. We have serial number 0002 in one of our shop Supras  Jason Siebels at AEM has 0001 in his car. Anyway, there is no release date, but hit up the AEM forum and let them know your desires. I believe the plug and play for the SR swapped car will probably be the first released. Not sure if the ECM plug for the SR is the same as the S13KA or S14KA but if it is, then it will work for whatever ecu harness plugs into it.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this is turning into a sweet thread and it couldnt have come at a better time.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I heard stories of people dumping SR's for KA's due to issues of block strengh.....Oh well....  

Still I'll keep playing around with CA's and RB's.....life is good  (and no evil timeing chains)

Nice effort :thumbup: I knew a claim like that would upset a few people. Lucky you have the evidence to back it up.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> I heard stories of people dumping SR's for KA's due to issues of block strengh.....Oh well....
> 
> Still I'll keep playing around with CA's and RB's.....life is good  (and no evil timeing chains)
> 
> Nice effort :thumbup: I knew a claim like that would upset a few people. Lucky you have the evidence to back it up.


haha, what an ass. rub that shit in.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

finally some body else that stands up for the KA!!!!!! yeah BABY!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> I heard stories of people dumping SR's for KA's due to issues of block strengh.....Oh well....


Just chill, there is no need to continue something that's been talked about millions of times already. You've said your share more than once. No need to say it time and again.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

nice #'s just waiting 4 the video 2 finish


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Harris said:


> Just chill, there is no need to continue something that's been talked about millions of times already. You've said your share more than once. No need to say it time and again.


lol hell yah, he's said that line so many times already.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

damn thats clean........i was hoping 2 see the #'s on the screen


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

so the internals are completely stock?


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> so the internals are completely stock?


Everything is stock on the car. Original 114k miles on everything but the spark plugs and wires. Only adds are the turbo kit, fuel system, intercooler, and AEM EMS. Stock intake, stock throttle body, stock cams, original stock head gasket, original stock head bolts.

Not too bad for a motor that put 155 HP at the crank from the factory.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow good job. I guess its one of those engines. The one that never seems to want to brake. Yet when others follow it just seems their engines fall apart... haha lucky!


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Wow good job. I guess its one of those engines. The one that never seems to want to brake. Yet when others follow it just seems their engines fall apart... haha lucky!


I'm looking to eventually boost my 90' KA24E. Well technically its not mine yet, but me and my friend are splitting it down the middle. We're getting it for $500, it just has some cosmetic damage, nothing a little drifting wouldnt have caused anyway. But anyway, I heard the KA24E has forged pistons, or crank, somthing along those lines, is this true? Im new to the whole Nissan thing, this will be my first.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thats cool!
Im not going to stand too close though


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well the video seems very interesting, wish i could see it in person


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

so the compression is stiil at 9.5:1? You didn't drop it or swap pistons and rods with a SOHC(9.1:1)? Thats what I was gonna do when I got my turbo kit. I was gonna use weisco pistons and crower rods along with a few valve things. But if your motors completley stock,then you just saved me $2,000 in parts! thanks.


----------



## IvanAtSPRacing (May 16, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> so the compression is stiil at 9.5:1? You didn't drop it or swap pistons and rods with a SOHC(9.1:1)? Thats what I was gonna do when I got my turbo kit. I was gonna use weisco pistons and crower rods along with a few valve things. But if your motors completley stock,then you just saved me $2,000 in parts! thanks.


Compression is stock. The motor is exactly the same as when it was installed by Nissan 13 years ago. This is pushing the stock motor pretty hard. I dont think I would recomend pushing the motor at this level for a long period of time. I believe that 300 to 350 HP on pump gas with a good margin of safety


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the input


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Call Enonvativ Force in Torrance CA. 310-320-8891

They have a KA-T working, can make up to 700 HP in fact they had one in the D1 GP a few months back.


----------



## sanbaifo (Jun 3, 2004)

What where the compression numbers before you started?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

how street legal do you think it is lol, just outa curiousity


----------



## Tiembo (Oct 13, 2003)

IvanAtSPRacing said:


> I know I am a newbie here so your welcome to doubt these accomplishments. But feel free to check me out. I manage Sound Performance in Bloomingdale IL. We have been in business for over 15 years. We are well known and respected in the Supra comunity (see our forum on www.supraforums.com) I have two web sites, a shop, phone numbers to be contacted at, etc. Unlike others, I have no reason to lie about things which can only hurt the business.
> 
> Again, feel free to doubt... You will just be way behind the times.


Some of my Supra friends run SP turbos, and I've heard many praises for their Supra turbo kits. They do good work on cars.


----------



## trackslut240 (Mar 30, 2005)

i have met ivan personally around oct/nov last year, great guy, i even saw the 240, they kept pushing it to see what would break... these guys are good and very helpful, i am all praises for them, at that time he was going to try some forged pistons only, coz the weakest link in the ka engine, till that point, and i agree to this too, is the ring lands, they are meek, i ran a 125 shot laughing gas, no fuel management, (me and my dumb ass buddy) bounced it off the speed limiter, all we did was fracture no4 pistons ring lands, did a hack job by pulling another piston out of a dead engine, slapped it all together and the car still runs fine, no we are not going to run laughing gas on it again coz we have no more spare pistons... :thumbdwn: .. but besides that point, ivan and his team are doing a great job, anytime i have gone past there shop, there are a bunch of supras and they are well known in the supra community for some of the fastest most reliable supras and now ivan has the ka under his belt too... :thumbup: .. keep us posted ivan, thanks a lot man, 

if ivan was to get his hands on an sr.... or and rb for the 240, u would need a pressurized g suit (fighter pilot gear) to drive that thing...


----------



## rearwheelsonly (Apr 5, 2005)

I am a member of 240sxforums.com and got a link to Ivans wesite and He has some really unique stuff on there as well as a video of what looks like a garage built 240 running 576hp! He seems to know what he is doing to me so hes got my vote.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

post the link please :thumbup:


----------



## rearwheelsonly (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.phatka-t.com/projectcars.htm this car is wicked. I think that they pulled a record with this.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

that is insane.....576?!


----------



## southjrz240 (Apr 7, 2005)

as far as what i have looked into thewy ran a 11.7 on the stock engine. all i gotta say is wow! applause.


----------

